# Interior pics



## UCYI3WL (Dec 13, 2001)

Headliner getting done


----------



## UCYI3WL (Dec 13, 2001)

another headliner shot


----------



## UCYI3WL (Dec 13, 2001)

Other pieces i did


----------



## UCYI3WL (Dec 13, 2001)

Before


----------



## UCYI3WL (Dec 13, 2001)

After


----------



## UCYI3WL (Dec 13, 2001)

A side shot of the doors and pillars back on


----------



## UCYI3WL (Dec 13, 2001)

1 more detailed headliner shot


----------



## UCYI3WL (Dec 13, 2001)

Now im still practicing on the sewing of the seats but im getting the hang of it...

Thanks again Kurupt for the tips on this section of the website...Helped me out a great deal

Mike


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

very nice! I'm torn between doing something like that in my 64, or leaving it stock...


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

looks tight man, can't wait to get a lil more loot to finish my shit, you should have thrown some buttons in there somewhere, but its still tight, what kinda car is that in????


----------



## UCYI3WL (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Sep 3 2003, 03:17 PM
> *what kinda car is that in????*


 Thanks guys and its a 94 Integra


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

i'm glad i could help------it looks good bro-----keep it up and you'll turn pro! :thumbsup:



















Last edited by KurupT at Sep 3 2003, 07:40 PM


----------



## RollinSlow84 (Jun 26, 2003)

what kind of fabric or material is that? it looks like suede.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

crushed velvet  lovely isnt it


----------



## $outh$idePlayer (Nov 26, 2002)

looks good! good work!


----------



## Hondagirl (Sep 11, 2003)

Look'n good keep up the good job on the car


----------

